# Baby bird pics



## Tim/Robin (Jun 5, 2009)

It's that time of year, as Pat showed already. Attempts to get a good photo of these baby birds was difficult. Cute little beaks. Sparrows I think.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh wooooow Tim & Robyn - thats a lovely photo !!! At first I though it was an egg and you had some laser vision camera that could see into an egg HAHAHA but of course I checked again and saw the real pic lol! Lovely!


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

What a nice Pic Tim & Robyn, 
I would love to have a bird house in my yard.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree, they look like sparrows...


----------

